# Santander--Bilbao Camping



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All, 
We are looking for a campsite between Santander and Bilbao that will be open from the 27 october, We have done some research on the web but most tend to be closed at the latest October 15, Does anyone have a site they may have used in this area? 

Many thanks. Dave.........

P.S Or somewhere very near to Teruel?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Santander - Bilbao - I use Camping Zarautz at Zarautz, near San Sebastian, just off motorway.

Teruel - there is a very attractive old town at Albarracin about 25 miles from Teruel, open until 1st November. However, you have to do a return back to the motorway as there is no direct link without reversing your entry route. Very interesting place, worth at least a day to explore.


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Javea, 

Will do some research later today.

Regards Dave...


----------

